# What Are Low Points



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just winterised our 26RS yesterday and found this site. Everyone is talking about blowing out low points. What I did was drain water heater, bypass water heater open up water pump install 3' hose to inlet side of water pump and flush the system starting from the outside shower, moving into bathroom and last kitchen. About 2 gall of antifreeze, pink stuff, total, last bit left over was put in grey and black tanks.

What are low points and do I need to worry about them.

Thanks

FWIW. I didn't have the winter kit everyone talks about one here so I went to the hardware store and got a 3 foot flex line for a kitchen fauset to install on the in side of the water pump, worked great and was the correct thread pitch. total cost $5.28 with tax.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like you did everything exactly right...

The low points are basically the plastic tubes that are sticking out from underneath your trailer -- on the 23RS there are three of them visibile from the underside

many folks drain the low points (depedning on your geographical area) to ensure that there is no standing fresh water in the tubes that will freeze and thus possibly crack.

Personally i feel that the RV Antifreeze will "make" its way to the low spots and you are OK --

however - I live in a warm climate and the closet we get to freezing is leaving the freezer door open in the kitchen too long while we get ice cream so you may want to take what i said with a grain of salt


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

The low points are underneath your camper their are 3 hoses coming out the bottom with the ends capped off. One for your fresh water storage tank and 2 underneath your kitchen sink area, one for cold water line and one for hot. Since you have already filled your water system with antifreeze there is no need to worry about them this year. Most people pull the plugs off before putting in antifreeze and let gravity drain out most water or blow out the water through the low points.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I did drain fresh water tank but didn't drain the other 2 low points. Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I tried removing the caps from my low point connections and they will not budge. What is the secret? I am thinking dual vice-grips. Should this be so difficult?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> I tried removing the caps from my low point connections and they will not budge. What is the secret? I am thinking dual vice-grips. Should this be so difficult?
> [snapback]61184[/snapback]​


I would use a rag or something on the soft line from the camper if you go that route, I wouldn't want a slow leak from a vise-grip. You might also try hot water from a turkey baster to break up the hard water deposits, hot water in a jar or bucket, baster to spray/pour on fittings, I'm assuming that's what's causing the fittings to be stuck.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I used vice grips gently on the fitting just above the cap & pliers on the cap, very carefully the first time. After that, just hand tighten.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Winterized BEFORE knowing about the low points but checked and saw PINK in both so will leave them be. We put quite a bit of pink stuff in the drains, etc. so am hoping they'll be okay, even in MN.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I found the low point drains very quickly on my 26RS but really had to look to find the fresh water drain. It was in the middle of the trailer just above the rear axle. Good thing that I was looking here on the forum and realized that I had forgotten the fresh water tank. About 5 gallons of frozen water would not have been a pretty sight.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> I found the low point drains very quickly on my 26RS but really had to look to find the fresh water drain. It was in the middle of the trailer just above the rear axle. Good thing that I was looking here on the forum and realized that I had forgotten the fresh water tank. About 5 gallons of frozen water would not have been a pretty sight. Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree it's not easy to find the first time but our cap was left off after we bought it used from the dealer. It was real easy to find the first time we filled water into the fresh tank.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My caps came off with my hands.
Empty the water heater
Was getting ready to witerize this weekend.
Now DW wants to go camping the following weekend.
O'Well









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine were on very tight from the factory, took a couple of wrenches to loosten them. I put a couple drops of wd-40 on the threads and now they twist right off.

Mike


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

Low Points are days not camping


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

jtwcummins said:


> Low Points are days not camping
> [snapback]62013[/snapback]​


I am with you jtwcummins! I am still trying to fit in 2 more trips before winterizing in December...


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 28FRLS and can only find the drain plug for the fresh water tank. Also, that is the only drain plug the dealer's "walk-through guy" showed me. Are there two more as stated above or does every model possibly have a different number of drain plugs?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

ron4jon said:


> I have a 28FRLS and can only find the drain plug for the fresh water tank. Also, that is the only drain plug the dealer's "walk-through guy" showed me. Are there two more as stated above or does every model possibly have a different number of drain plugs?
> [snapback]62432[/snapback]​


Ron4Jon I could be wrong b/c I am not familiar with your model, but they all should have 3 plugs, your other 2 may not be as visible. I am sure one of the members with that same model can tell you where they are located, give them a little time to respond!


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

One thing not to forget is the outside shower and sink. This is easily missed by many since some don't even use them.


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, as far as low point drains, I have the 27rsds and found two on the left rear side of the trailer and couldnt get either one off using pliers, etc.
what a pain, and still am a little miffed at it, not to say the DW was not pleased with some of my more elaborate words when refering to them








I just went ahead and winterized, and those low points turned pink, so I assume they will be OK. Now if I can figure out why my propane alarm keeps going off I will be happier.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Would you take a picture of the two "low-points" and post them? In your letter I thought you might be looking at the fresh water storage drain point but if you winterized them and they turned pink AND you couldn't get them to unscrew, I am a bit flummoxed.

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

I dont have the ability to send you a photo, but if you facing the trailer, the hoses are on the right side, between the rear wheels and bumper. I couldnt find a third hose hanging anywhere, and these would budge a bit.
Maybe DW will buy me a good digital for Christmas.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

amanda lou said:


> I dont have the ability to send you a photo, but if you facing the trailer, the hoses are on the right side, between the rear wheels and bumper. I couldnt find a third hose hanging anywhere, and these would budge a bit.
> Maybe DW will buy me a good digital for Christmas.
> [snapback]64206[/snapback]​


Hi amanda lou, action

We have the 27rsds and winterized for the first time the other day. We barely found the fresh water drain as it was short and it was hard to see unless you stand on your head. It was in the front, under the master suite window (driver's side).

As for the 2 low point drains in the back, it took DH quite a while to get those caps off. He used vice grips and pliers and held the hose in place while slowly twisting the caps off. They finally came off. It takes some muscle and patience. I was really surprised that he got them off and not one bad word. I gave him a cookie!









Good luck!

-Kim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I posted this on another link so forgive me for repeating. I removed the awkward outback fittings on my drains and crimped on regular pex brass ball valves. Much easier to drain as mine are in front of the axle and hard to access with pliers. I can now reach under with one hand and drain them. I've never seen anyone mention this on this forum but the water lines are actually made to freeze without damage. They expand when frozen and shrink back down when thawed. The problem would be the fittings themselves as they are not as pliable. I have the same plumbing to my outside fixtures and it's frozen many times without damage. I'm not saying you shouldn't winterize as the drains and many other parts would be damaged big time.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good info nascarcamper, I have never heard that one before, I have heard of it on a residence as you mentioned, but not a TT.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I also have a 28 frls sydney 5th wheel and can only find the freshwater drain. They coyote i used to have had drains with petcocks on the freshwater and lowpoints which I think was a much better solutiion than the cap on the far more expensive outback. Regardless I cant find the low point drains and they are not mentioned in my manual. Anyone know where they are?


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I found the low point on 5th wheel today. They are located about 1/2 way between door and rear wheel on rear passenger (left side) up inside frame channel. Fresh water drain is located in middle of unit about 2 feet forward of back axle. All have screw on caps. Thinking of getting some tygon tubing and extending freshwater drain to rear bumper and ading valve for easier draining without crawling under unit.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

rtavi said:


> Thinking of getting some tygon tubing and extending freshwater drain to rear bumper and ading valve for easier draining without crawling under unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good idea rtavi, post some pics when you are done, as you already know we love pics of mods!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have tried finding some info on winterizing the water heater, but I cannot find a thread talking about it specifically. I winterized today







, and I opened my 3 low point drains to let gravity do its job. Then I switched the bypass on the water heater, and took the drain plug out on the outside of the unit. Is this the correct procedure?

I was also going to leave all the drain caps and w.h. plug off for the winter, and put them back on in the spring, is this wise?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Devildog said:


> I have tried finding some info on winterizing the water heater, but I cannot find a thread talking about it specifically. I winterized today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct on the water heater, I'd put those caps back on though, you never know what bugs, spiders might make it home. Did you remember the shower out side?

Bill.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Correct on the water heater, I'd put those caps back on though, you never know what bugs, spiders might make it home. Did you remember the shower out side?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]67367[/snapback]​


What is the deal with the outside shower Bill? Is there even a reason to worry about it when you open the low point drains? I kind of figured gravity would do most of the work for me once I opened the 3 drains.

I actually thought about the deal leaving the caps off just as you mentioned, that is all I need is a spider to come out of the spicket or who knows where else!

By the way, what does the bypass on the water heater actually do? I understand I need to switch it, but WHAT does it actually do when I switch it?!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Devildog said:


> What is the deal with the outside shower Bill?Â Is there even a reason to worry about it when you open the low point drains?Â I kind of figured gravity would do most of the work for me once I opened the 3 drains.
> 
> I actually thought about the deal leaving the caps off just as you mentioned, that is all I need is a spider to come out of the spicket or who knows where else!
> 
> ...


The outside shower is just like any other faucet and can freeze and crack. Draining the low points is not enough, you have to run the red stuff (antifreeze) through it to be safe. Rember to drain your city connection to the fresh water tank as well, just drain no antifreeze here.

As for the water heater bypass, when you switch the bypass on you are not filling the water heater with the red stuff. Think of it this way when open you are constantly filling the tank with fresh water to refill the water heater while you shower, do dishes etc, once you bypass the water heater it no longer fills the water tank and completely removes it from the system. Your TT doesn't know it exists. FWIW if you didn't bypass the water heater it would take many gallons to fill and months to get rid of the taste in the water in the spring. Same for just putting in antifreeze in the fresh water tank and pumping through the faucets.

Hope that helps, if not just keep asking









Bill.

On edit
Rember to turn off the switch for the electrical heating element on the water heater when you bypass. If you forget you can burn out the element with an empty tank.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Bill, I figured that was the whole meaning of the word "bypass", but I am an idiot at times!

I honestly don't think it gets cold enough here in the south to worry too much other than draining everything, I opened all the lines and put the air compressor on them, then just put the pink stuff in all the traps and the black and gray tanks. That is all I did last year and had no problems, but I certainly don't want to jinx myself this year. If you all don't think that is enough, just tell me!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds good then but what is your coldest temps. Your profile didn't give any location.

Bill.

On edit, must read sigs









Your fine.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Our lowest temps are usually in the 20's, a couple times during the winter it might get into the teens. Of course I store mine indoors within a warehouse, but the temp is about the same inside as it is out.


----------

